

How RJ Metrics Grew to 83 Employees and $22+ Million in VC Funding - ca98am79
http://contentboxter.com/content-marketing-lean-startup-to-hypergrowth/

======
Riley
The RJ Metrics founders Bob and Jake gave a really great talk sharing their
seven year journey Monday night. Lots of good lean startup lessons, and they
just raised a $16.5 million series B. The full video is at the bottom of the
article.

